# Threads stripped - fuel line to carb



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

1971 Chev pickup, 350 with Rochester Quadrajet carburetor.

Fuel line and fuel filter housing screws onto the carburetor. 

After diagnosing and fixing fuel pump and screwing housing back into carb, threads on the carb are stripped and it leaks gas. Any ideas to get it to seal other than getting a replacement carburetor? Teflon tape didn't work - any type of gunk or way to rethread?


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

You may want to check out A Epoxy and try that on the screws ,Except it will be hard to take back off. What about trying to find the Pc, you need at A salvage yard???


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

beyond tearing the carb apart and replacing the stripped part with a salvaged part (carbs can be taken apart in sections), i would find a fitting to allow yourself to install an inline filter. that way whenever you use whatever thread gunk you choose to seal the leak, the piece installed in the carb can stay in place. if you apply the thread gunk of your choice (many options) the way it is, you will have a heck of a time replacing that filter again.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

A long time back my brother stripped the threads on a carb and to replace the carb it would have been $270. I cut the steel fuel line going to the carb leaving a few inches of line protruding from the fitting that goes to the carb. From a boat supply shop I obtained a small container of MarineTex. I then took the fitting with the stub tube and liberally applied the MarineTex starting about 2 threads back from the first threads and threaded the fitting and stub tube into the carb. After the MarineTex setup I used a small gas resistant hose to slip over the severed steel fuel line and secured same with clamps. Worked fine and is still holding


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

This may be of some help...read #7 on the following page:

http://www.mbzponton.org/valueadded/maintenance/carb2.htm

RF


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I am not a mechanic, but are the threads completely stripped, or just a little mangled up? 
If they are just mangled up a bit, can you use a tap to clean them up, simply by threading it in, and then threading it back out?
I had a similiar problem with some door hardware, and a friend showed me how to easily fix it using a tap.
Clove


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

degrease the carrb body and the screwed threads
get a threadded barb that fits the hole, and JB weld it in there.

then run a hose to an aftermarket filter. ----->the fuel hose ------> hard fuel line.

I had to do that on my old ford once. works fine.


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for the replies - gives us some good ideas to use. I am actually asking for my son - his pickup, (which I hope to borrow to haul hay in exchange for buying him parts). I helped him with the diagnostics, but the problem happened when he hooked things back up. I haven't seen the threads, but he said the buggered ones were on the carburetor. Maybe I'll take a look and see how bad they are. I would assume they need to be in pretty good shape to keep from leaking.

I think we'll poke around at NAPA tomorrow and see what we can find. I like the idea of an in-line fuel filter. Didn't occur to me even though my '66 Chev has that, I just looked at it - metal fuel line cut - metal to hose to filter to hose to metal again, with 4 hose clamps.

Just saw your post, Comfort. - that might be simpler.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

If worse comes to worse, ebay might be a decent place to find a replacement carb.
Clove


----------



## fixer1958 (Dec 12, 2005)

If it's the bigger part that holds the fuel filter, they make a sort of self tapping replacement for situations like this. Kind of like an oversized oil drain plug.
You will have to clean out all the shavings when you are done to keep them out of the needle and seat. A shop vac is good for that.
They are pretty effective. I have used them several times.
Check with Napa. They usually have all the odd stuff that nobody else has.


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

The large fitting on the inlet of a Rochester carb uses a gasket to stop leakge. It's either a gasket at the nut side of the threads or a clear plastic gasket that goes at the inner part of that fitting so no teflon tape is needed, all depends on year carb. If the threads in the carb body are stripped there is a repair fitting made by aftermarket companies that threads deeper into the carb body. I can tell you that either from stripping the threads that were there or from screwing in the repair fitting you will most likely get metal shavings in the carb. Sometimes they just settle to the bottom of the float bowl and stay there causing no problems for the life of the vehicle. Sometimes they get into the needle and seat causing the needle to stick open and allow the carb to overflow with gas.


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

http://www.emhart.com/products/helicoil.asp


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

Went to NAPA today, and the young guy didn't know what we were talking about. Talked to the older fellow and he pulled out the book listing a fuel line inlet repair fitting for $6. Will tap new threads as you screw it in as ya'll mentioned. It'll come in from warehouse tomorrow. If that gets buggered changing fuel filters, next time we'll go the in-line fuel filter route.

Now, for the next problem in getting this fixer-upper going, see thread on brakes.


----------

